# You won't believe it , but its true.



## fishingmanreggie (Nov 12, 2006)

My family and I decided to spend the weekend with my niece and her husband in Galveston. The plan was to fish everyday and I sort of did. Saturday we were near some other boats that were smoking the Reds but the water was extremely rough for my sons, wife, and niece. so we headed into the ICW and got on some flounder. My wife hit her first keeper flouder. We were fishing when it got dark and were still hitting flounder and nice Sand Trout on gulps and finger mullet when it happend! My son was casting live shrimp next to me and bam! I felt a quick pain in my leg from a hook. When I told my son "hey you hooked me" , he said no I didn't daddy look! *I looked down and there was a 25 to 30 inch Ribbonfish attached to my shin with his teeth embedded in my leg.* I pulled it loose and got it back in the water. We were blown away! *The fish launched itself, came directly in my boat, and bit me.* It must have been chasing his line I hope. Hopefully it wasn't going after me. LOL My leg was bleeding and we got it stopped. I put peroxide and kept fishing. Sunday was horrible but my niece's husband took the day off to fish, so we did. We did not catch anything but some croaker after fishing near boliver and Rollover Pass. Monday I took him and my eight and four year old sons out and we got on some really nice Bull Reds. We only had about an hour and a half to fish and we got on the quick. It was kinda funny though. The water was still rough and probably to rough for a newbie. As my sons were playing with finger mullet in the livewell and having fun, my nieces husband was puking over the side. He was good after the first Red we boated but then it was downhill for him. We left after a shourt but really nice hour and a half on the water. Tight lines.


----------

